# the force of pissing



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

you know, when im working from 8 to 5 for instance, i can hold my pissing all the day without the slightest problem. until im in the elevator. then all the urine presses my bladder and i barely do it to get my keys and open the door because im shaking and twerking with my whole body to not release the urine  

anyways, this let me think that our subconcsious do indeed affects how or what our physical organs are doing. just an anectodal thought.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> you know, when im working from 8 to 5 for instance, i can hold my pissing all the day without the slightest problem. until im in the elevator.


What is your current job?



> then all the urine presses my bladder and i barely do it to get my keys and open the door because im shaking and twerking with my whole body to not release the urine


Then may the force be with you.


----------

